# Tesco Checkout



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

After queuing up at the Tesco checkout this morning, Mr Patel said to the
cashier, "Can you do this any cheaper?"

"I'm afraid not," she replied, "If we did it for you then we'd have to do it
for everybody."

Mr Patel said, "Yeah, but it's got today's date on it. If nobody buys it
then it's just going to get thrown away."

"Look sir, you're holding up the queue. Do you want the newspaper or not?!"


----------



## jays_225 (Nov 4, 2009)

:lol:


----------



## basky (May 26, 2009)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## alexi7 (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## mik3 (Jan 15, 2012)

awesome


----------

